# am i the only fucker that see's this



## reeferreefs (Oct 14, 2013)

*Okay So this been bothering me for quite some time and I need to know am I the only one that thinks this way? Do you feel people are brainwashed from playing video games 24 7,watching celebrities act bizarre and worrying about what they are doing and what music or movies will come out next?Do you look around and see people are almost acting the same ,same hair styles,same personalities,just trying to fit in way to hard? I know im not crazy. America is just sitting back texting away on brand new iphones,on here talking about useless things that dont even matter while our own Goverment is planning to destroy us ,they got us in the habit of working for barely enough to survive ,media only talking about what new style is in ,or what celebrity is wearing while Homeland security buying enough bullets to kill each of us twice. its sad ,on here trying to get people to like them so they put people down cause everyone else is doing it . Violence is Glamorous to most young kids, and young adults y is this? We cant blame video games and movies,and media. well I am they play a part,I blame parents for being so busy and worrying to much about having nice things that dont even matter in the end How Can You Not See This? realllly,I just hope people Love and worship God and Pray cause what is coming on pretty and is no longer a Conspiracy .*


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 14, 2013)

and you don't think "God" and religion fits into all that as well?


----------



## reeferreefs (Oct 14, 2013)

iamwhatiam said:


> and you don't think "God" and religion fits into all that as well?


Religion defenetly religion is man made God is love Satan rules this shitty world


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Oct 14, 2013)

Satan is a true bro.Come to the darkside we have tacos.Yum.

But yeah i agree with all ya said about 75% of the population.

Also have fun and ride twaaiinss!!


----------



## notlateforsuppa (Oct 14, 2013)

Na I have a very similar feeling bud.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 14, 2013)

satan: 

the universes first being to go against authority. hes the universes first anarchist.

is supposed to be a bad guy, but his job is to punish the wicked. since when does a bad guy punish other bad guys? doesnt that make him a good guy, holy?

isnt the bible fun?


----------



## scummy1990 (Oct 15, 2013)

gods a lil fag and satan tongues my asshole at night


----------



## MFB (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm pertty sure if there is a gOD he is utterly indifferent towards all of us. ( Further reading; Mark Twain's Letters From Earth  ).

But I tend to think gOD is just an idea, just like those Iphones, video games, and all that other materialistic shit that people attach themselves to. The best way to combat the direction society is headed; make the the world the type of place you would want to live by living how you see fit.


----------



## slimJack (Dec 30, 2013)

i find it funny when ppl turn "god" into something religious; i believe theres something,somewhere or another, that thought this crazy shit up but this doesnt make me religious...for christs sake(pun all the way intended) maybe, just maybe, we(humans) are brainwashed.


----------



## notlateforsuppa (Dec 31, 2013)

reeferreefs said:


> *Okay So this been bothering me for quite some time and I need to know am I the only one that thinks this way? Do you feel people are brainwashed from playing video games 24 7,watching celebrities act bizarre and worrying about what they are doing and what music or movies will come out next?Do you look around and see people are almost acting the same ,same hair styles,same personalities,just trying to fit in way to hard? I know im not crazy. America is just sitting back texting away on brand new iphones,on here talking about useless things that dont even matter while our own Goverment is planning to destroy us ,they got us in the habit of working for barely enough to survive ,media only talking about what new style is in ,or what celebrity is wearing while Homeland security buying enough bullets to kill each of us twice. its sad ,on here trying to get people to like them so they put people down cause everyone else is doing it . Violence is Glamorous to most young kids, and young adults y is this? We cant blame video games and movies,and media. well I am they play a part,I blame parents for being so busy and worrying to much about having nice things that dont even matter in the end How Can You Not See This? realllly,I just hope people Love and worship God and Pr*e


----------



## slimJack (Dec 31, 2013)

i wasnt talking in response to the original poster btw


----------



## Desert (Dec 31, 2013)

People moving with the crowds and being "brainwashed" (for lack of a better word) is an inevitable part of being human. From an evolutionary viewpoint, moving with the crowd has always been natural, it's something we're drawn to. This includes fashion, tv shows, music, and especially religion.

Example (I love examples):
Imagine some stranger comes up to you and tell you he has a talking giraffe in his back yard. Am I assuming too much to say that you wouldn't believe him? Even if this guy has tears streaming from his eyes, swearing up and down that this talking giraffe exists? You'd call him fucking crazy and shoo him away.
But what if 100 people told you about the talking giraffe? 10,000 people? 1 billion? Imagine, _really _imagine, if _1 billion_ people told you there was a talking giraffe in this mans back yard. If you don't think 1 billion people could at least make you consider the possibility of a talking giraffe, that's simply your imagination failing you. People move with the numbers. Or rather, they are _programmed_ to move with the numbers. There's always safety in numbers. The zebra knows it, the ape knows it, and we know. It's embedded so deep in our biology that we don't even know we know it. It's just too difficult to imagine 1 billion fools telling us some rediculous lie.

Numbers are a powerful method of coercion. The mainstream media knows this very well. Some people can be persuaded by one voice, and now there are two voices who can go on to persuade a third... Somewhere between 2 and 1 billion fools lies the power to persuade even highly intelligent people of something that would otherwise be completely obsurd.

*RANT FUCKING OVER!*


I edited this post like 50 times to correct punctuation cause I was typing to fast to notice my mistakes. I get sloppy when I start ranting lol


----------



## slimJack (Dec 31, 2013)

good shit


----------

